# Thanks Mike Leiter



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks Mike....had a great PRO AM because of you....

I would look into who you ticked off though....how you got stuck with me, Matty, and CHPro Jr is beyond me :wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Had the pleasure of following Mike Leiter around during a practice round. Spotting arrows for him every now and then.
The guy is pounding a dime size x ring group at 65 yards with three arrows. On the forth he lets out a death cry. Just about flips over side ways in the worst looking shot I have witness from a pro to date. Turns and looks at me while I call a very solid tweener in the dot at 3 0'clock. He calmly says cool and walks away. Yep treaton and I sat at the stake laughing, wondering where our arrow would have landed if we fired one off like that. It may still be flying in PA some where. LOL. The guy is still awesome.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Jarlicker that was nothing but Bow Fu :wink:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Thanks Mike....had a great PRO AM because of you....
> 
> I would look into who you ticked off though....how you got stuck with me, Matty, and CHPro Jr is beyond me :wink:


:chortle:


----------



## Young Jedi (Feb 16, 2005)

QUOTE=Brown Hornet;1055169190]Jarlicker that was nothing but Bow Fu :wink:[/QUOTE]

I am a pro too at this bow fu stuff. lol


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Young Jedi said:


> I am a pro too at this bow fu stuff. lol


I am a now Bow Fu master....been training hard for a few years now. Bow Fu saved me about 5 points a day


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Young Jedi said:


> I am a pro too at this bow fu stuff. lol


Ya but you can't hold your breath for more than 32 seconds. :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> Ya but you can't hold your breath for more than 32 seconds. :chortle:


He tried again in the pool and came up short again :chrotle:


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

Matty -the pleasure was all mine. It was because of you that I finally cashed in at a Pro-Am. $18 U.S. is what Canadian? I told Hornet that I'm holding my teammates to a higher standard next year. That means you and Hornet and the little Cheesehead need to get out there and start practicing.

Jarlicker - It's funny how the Bow Fu works so well on the practice round but doesn't carry on to the one that counts.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

I had a great trio of JOE's myself.....JLH set up a pin bow earlier that day and came out to have a great time watching me slip and slide all over the practice range.....Mark from New England and his "FRIEND" were fun and had yummy beverages too!!!!

Then there was Paulino.....we started at 25 yards and this guy didnt miss an X till 45......he was putting the pressure on me.....well 40 is when I finally started to have things click and Hinky started pounding......well Paulino's wheels fell of but we still managed to cash enough to get a slurpie on the way home!!!


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*Bow Fu!*



Brown Hornet said:


> Jarlicker that was nothing but Bow Fu :wink:



Hey, I wanna learn some of this bow fu. :secret:

Specially when my release decides it has a mind of its own and zigs when I want it to zag...:embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hinkelmonster said:


> we still managed to cash enough to get a slurpie on the way home!!!


Speaking of Slurpie's.....that was funny as hell. I think everyone thought that I shot you :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

montigre said:


> Hey, I wanna learn some of this bow fu. :secret:
> 
> Specially when my release decides it has a mind of its own and zigs when I want it to zag...:embara:


Bow Fu is not for you at this time....you have other skills to hone before you have to worry about learning the ways of the Fu.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

*Becare of the untamed Bow fu*

I had one memorable Bow Fu shot this weekend. Shooting 60 yarder. Pin fell out the bottom. I let it rip while attempting an untrained Bow Fu manuver. Then I yelled get up there. The darn arrow hit pro line at 12 o'clock. Way too much Fu..................

I dont like practicing this stuff. May get dangerous!


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

I see the secret is out on Bow Fu.


----------



## Mike2787 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bow Fu is even better than PI. It's more powerful but it can't be bottled or sold.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, since Bow Fu keeps coming up, I guess I'll have to confess to something that happened while a lot of you were at the Nationals.

Jarlicker, the roof on target 18 at DCWC needs a little repair. If you shoot that target in the afternoon when the sun is behind it, you will see a bit of light coming through the roof. The hole is precisely the size of an ACC shot at 50 yards.


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike2787 said:


> Bow Fu is even better than PI. It's more powerful but it can't be bottled or sold.


That is why Darrin wants nothing to do with it.


----------

